# First time UKC show



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

So, we are considering entering our first UKC show next weekend with Jaxon. At the moment I'm pretty terrified. xD Everyone keeps telling me he'll be fine, but does anyone have any tips or advice for a first time handler with a dog who will more than likely be a butt. 8) I don't really know what to expect as far as how I handle him. I would have liked to have gotten some practice with him, but that wont happen before next weekend, haha~

What is some good equipment I will need as far as collars and leads? I have a fursaver, but that is about it.

Anyways, thanks in advance!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Regardless of experience, there is some basic handler etiquette. If you are first in line and the judge asks you to go around, always look to your left and ask the next person if they are ready before you take off. Try to make eye contact with the judge and look happy and professional. If you are allowed to have bait make SURE it does not crumble and you don't drop it or spill it on the ground. No double handling is allowed. Be aware of your number and be ready for your class or if you get called back in. Unless you have a ring conflict (which you can mention to the ring steward beforehand) people get very annoyed waiting for someone that's not ready.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LukasGSD said:


> So, we are considering entering our first UKC show next weekend with Jaxon. At the moment I'm pretty terrified. xD Everyone keeps telling me he'll be fine, but does anyone have any tips or advice for a first time handler with a dog who will more than likely be a butt. 8) I don't really know what to expect as far as how I handle him. I would have liked to have gotten some practice with him, but that wont happen before next weekend, haha~
> 
> What is some good equipment I will need as far as collars and leads? I have a fursaver, but that is about it.
> 
> Anyways, thanks in advance!


Unlike AKC shows, I've found the participants at the UKC shows to be extremely helpful to newbies and I'm sure people will be more than happy to give you a hand or explain what you should be doing. 

I'm not saying this is the proper equipment because I don't know, but when Slider was shown I used his regular chain collar and his regular leather 6' lead (but I was lucky and people volunteered to show him for me so I never took him in the ring myself). 

Try to get there early and watch some of the other classes being shown so you'll get an idea of what's going on.

GOOD LUCK & let us know how y'all do!!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Well this was quite an experience! We are exhausted! I'm glad I know more now and will be better prepared next time. 8) Jaxon was a raving lunatic the first day but he continued to get better! Our last judge was very helpful in letting me know it was ok to be firm with him xD which made things a **** of a lot easier. I think our biggest challenge was him not seeing Haley or Rory outside of the ring and then when they had to show together ahhhhh.

Anyways...
Jaxon got 3 Best male, over competition, 2 Best of Winners, and completed his Championship!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------

